# Need help with a "ham"



## david0858 (Mar 16, 2016)

We been getting pork roasts here very cheap so we've been curing one in the refrigerator for "ham", taking it out, smoking it and starting another curing right away. It's been going fine until the last one. I was going to take it up today and smoke it when it hit me that I hadn't added the salt and sugar to the gallon of water and 2 Tablespoons of Cure #1. It was well injected, I worry about not injecting it enough so I probably inject them way more than I need to.

It's been curing for about two weeks. Will this still be safe? I could add the salt and sugar and let it go another couple days for the taste. Anticipating the first question "Yes, I did put the cure in". :-)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2016)

First of all welcome to SMF!

Yes it will be safe, but probably won't taste the same.

Would you wander over to Roll call & introduce yourself, so we can give you a proper SMF welcome.

Al


----------

